# Joey Remote



## modguy (May 31, 2012)

I have a Joey hooked up in my family room in the basement. I have a RF Modulator hooked up with coax run to my daughters BR upstairs. She hardly ever watches TV so she won't use it that much. The picture is not that bad and good enough for her. My problem is that the Remote for the Joey won't work from her BR upstairs. I can get to the bottom of the steps and it will change channels and everything. Is there anything I can do to make the remote work in her BR?? New remote, extender, etc.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The Joey is designed to be in the room where the TV is located. What you need is an RF remote, which is the Hopper's remote.


----------



## modguy (May 31, 2012)

Can I just buy a Hopper remote and pair it with the Joey?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Michael P said:


> The Joey is designed to be in the room where the TV is located. What you need is an RF remote, which is the Hopper's remote.


Joey's remote is RF too.


----------



## modguy (May 31, 2012)

What kind of remote could I get to make this work?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

modguy;3170647 said:


> What kind of remote could I get to make this work?


They use the SAme remote, 40.0 and it uses 2G communication.


----------



## modguy (May 31, 2012)

Will a DISH Network UHF Remote Antenna hooked to he back of the Joey increase the range of the remote for it to work upstairs?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

modguy said:


> Will a DISH Network UHF Remote Antenna hooked to he back of the Joey increase the range of the remote for it to work upstairs?


If you'll find the connector on a back of J.


----------



## modguy (May 31, 2012)

There is an Antenna in on the back of the Joey. Don't know if its for OTA or what. Didn't know if you could just put it on there. My Hopper has one on it but I have to move a lot of stuff to get to it. Just thought some one might know before I unhooked it from he Hopper to try it.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

modguy;3170688 said:


> There is an Antenna in on the back of the Joey. Don't know if its for OTA or what. Didn't know if you could just put it on there. My Hopper has one on it but I have to move a lot of stuff to get to it. Just thought some one might know before I unhooked it from he Hopper to try it.


The Joey antenna is internal and the remote communicates with the joey, not the hopper antenna. Where is the antenna connected, what is the jack labeled? The only jack that would fit an antenna is the moca coax and hooking a remote there will do nothing.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

modguy said:


> There is an Antenna in on the back of the Joey. Don't know if its for OTA or what. Didn't know if you could just put it on there. My Hopper has one on it but I have to move a lot of stuff to get to it. Just thought some one might know before I unhooked it from he Hopper to try it.


that's not an antenna but MoCA connector (in house coax) for connect to H ONLY !

take a crush course here: www.dishuser.org/hopper.php , check PDF files for connections


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Echo...echo...


----------



## modguy (May 31, 2012)

I see now that the antenna won't be able to work like the Hopper. There is no remote antenna connection. I'm new at this. Just had my Dish installed Thursday and I'm still learning. Just wanting to see if there was anyway to increase the range of the Joey remote signal to work upstairs.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

modguy;3170710 said:


> I see now that the antenna won't be able to work like the Hopper. There is no remote antenna connection. I'm new at this. Just had my Dish installed Thursday and I'm still learning. Just wanting to see if there was anyway to increase the range of the Joey remote signal to work upstairs.


No, there isn't other than moving the Joey since the remote is built in.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I have my Joey in the Basement and a remote up on the 2nd floor so its going through 3 floors. Works great. Using an RF modulator. Try turning things off near the Joey, maybe line interference could be Fridge, Fans, FIsh Tank Pump who knows. Trial and error testing is needed for your issue.

I had no issue and no interference. I run it to 3 bedrooms using extra remotes.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Try moving the Joey around, put it up high if the bedroom fed by the Rf modulator is above the room with the Joey. Without an external antenna for the remote that is your only hope for the remote being seen in the above room.

Older remotes had a feature to extend the range, on the Joey it's the opposite! There is a "limited mode" to cut the range down. Perhaps your installer set that up not realizing you were going to extend the Joey to another room.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

The range is 200ft and im not sure if that's sarcasm but limited mode does not limit range. Other posters have stated they use the remote through 3 floors with no problem. How much further than 200ft would you need to go?


----------



## modguy (May 31, 2012)

How can it be changed from limited mode?


----------



## modguy (May 31, 2012)

modguy;3171461 said:


> How can it be changed from limited mode?


Figured out how to change it from limited mode. Still doesn't work. O well.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The limited mode I see in the menus has nothing to do with RF range ...
"Limited Mode keeps you from accidentally changing the channel on your TV. When Limited Mode is on, only the POWER, MUTE, and VOLUME buttons will work with the TV."


----------

